# Hotel scenario for bidding



## amarino (Aug 31, 2005)

National hotel chain in my town. 400x30 driveway, and 3 lots of 30x200. Sanding & plowing. I figured on 2 hrs to plow cause I am fairly new to plowing, and came up with $325 for plowing & sanding. Sidewalks all around perimiter of hotel - at least 400' x 2' wide $150 for shoveling ans salting the walks. Sound close?

99 Dodge RAM 2500
Western 7.5'' plow

-AL


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

is that per time, don't foget you will have to plow it twice because you will have to go back to plow where the cars where.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

You might want to consider straight hourly. The lot will never be empty and never be full. That's when we started dragging a baby Skidsteer around with us to do the individual parking spots. The skidsteer would dump the snow out of the spot into the alley and the truck would take it away.Often the hotel would call on a quiet Sunday afternoon sayng they were near empty and could we come and clean the place out wall to wall


----------

